# Balsamic Strawberry Sauce Recipe--TNT



## PA Baker (Jun 19, 2006)

I made this sauce for dessert yesterday and served it over frozen yogurt.  It's wonderful and simple!

3 c strawberries, sliced
2 Tbsp balsamic vinegar
2 Tbsp light brown sugar, packed
pinch of fresh nutmeg

Combine all ingredients except the strawberries in a sauce pan and heat to a simmer, stirring frequently.  Simmer until slightly thickened, about 2 minutes, stirring frequently.

Remove from heat and add the strawberries.  Carefully stir to coat and let stand 10 minutes before serving.

I'm guessing this would also taste great on pound cake, short cake and the linke.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 19, 2006)

I was one of those who was always dubious about the combination of strawberries and balsamic vinegar.  Well we finally got a small bottle of top notch quality balsamic vinegar straight from Modena the other day, they are amazingly dense and sweet, very different from an ordinary balsamic and was wonderful coupled with fresh strawberries.

Do try to find a very good Modena balsamic to go with strawberries, just a little drop goes a long way and definitely worth a splurge...such a rare treat!!


----------



## simonaskitchen (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi to everyone! I'm new here, and read this post as first! I love balsamic vinegar and I'd rather suggest you to try with parmisan cheese, too! It's an easy and sharp appetizer!
Simona


----------



## mish (Jun 19, 2006)

Thank you, PA. Strawberries and balsamic are excellent toegether -- urmaniac give it a try in a strawberry spinach salad with shaved Parm and freshly-ground black pepper, or the watermelon salad recipe I posted. PA, didn't mean to divert from your post. Sounds delish. Thinking out loud, I might try it over shortcakes.  Thanks again for another winner.


----------

